# Entfernungnslichttaster auf Wassserstrahl



## sailor (7 Juli 2010)

Servus,
wer kann mir eine Empfehlung geben, was ich nehmen kann für folgende Anwendung:
Aus einen Zyklon komt ein Wasser/Schlammgemisch raus. Dieses ändert sich mir einer übergelagerten Regelung immer in die Zustände gerader  Strahl bzw. Schirm. Dieser Zustand soll optisch aus einer Entfernung von ca. 2m erfasst werden. Bisher ist nur ein Reflexionslichttaster (digital) in einer Entfernung von 1m installiert, der aber laufend verschmutzt. Idealerweise soll der Abstand zum Strahl/Schirm analog (Laser?) erfasst werden und via 4-20mA /Profibus(DP/PA) oder Profinet/IE an die übergeordnete SPS gemeldet werden.
SICK hat schon abgewinkt(hab vielleicht falschen Ansprechpartner gehabt).
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Perfektionist (7 Juli 2010)

Sowas würd ich spontan mit Ultraschall angehen ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (7 Juli 2010)

Vielleicht kann Vipa mit Radar helfen.....


----------



## Matze001 (7 Juli 2010)

Wenn es Laser sein soll:

IFM hat schöne im Angebot, du kannst auf 10m Analog den Abstand messen, 
und in 4-20mA ausgeben.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## sailor (8 Juli 2010)

Merci schon mal.
@Lipperlandstern: Ultraschall aus 2m Entfernung mit einer Bündelung von ca. 2 cm am Objekt? 
@Perfektionist: dito?
@Matze001: Versuch ich mal.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Juli 2010)

sailor schrieb:


> ... Bündelung von ca. 2 cm am Objekt?
> ...


da das Objekt länglich ist, wird Bündelung eventuell gar nicht nötig sein.


----------



## Larry Laffer (8 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
mein Ansatz wäre hier auch Ultraschall - da wird die Laufzeit zum Ersten die Wellen reflektierenden Objekt gemessen. Die Größe des Objektes spielt dabei keine Rolle - Hauptsache der Unterschied zum Hintergrund ist gegeben.

Licht zur Messung zu nehmen ist m.E. schon allein wegen der möglichen Brechung der Lichtstrahlen (vor Allem je größer die Entfernung zum Objekt wird) nicht die sinnvollste Alternative.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## sailor (8 Juli 2010)

Stellt auch einen Gartenschlauch vor, mit einer verstellbaren Düse. 
Da kommt wenn ganznoffen, ein grader Strahl raus und enn fast geschlossen so ne Art Schirm. Ultraschall reagiert aus einer Entfernung von 2m ja schon auf die Rohre des Austrags, denk ich. Ich will ja nur den Strahl erfassen.
Ultraschall hat aber auf die Entfernung eine Grosse Streuung und ich kann ja nur von Schräg oben draufhalten.   
Schaut Euch bite mal das Foto im Anhang an.
Gruß
Sailor


----------



## Matze001 (8 Juli 2010)

Schaut doch gut aus  Ich denke bei der Färbung wird der Laser nicht reflektiert 

Und in nem gewissen Rahmen ist es ja auch nicht schlimm, solange eine Wertänderung passiert die Messbar und Auswertbar ist.

MfG

Marcel


----------



## sailor (8 Juli 2010)

_Schaut doch gut aus  Ich denke bei der Färbung wird der Laser nicht reflektiert _

Ja, ganz schöne Sauerei.
Aber das Licht des jetzt eingesetzen Reflexionslichttasters wird doch auch reflektiert. Der ist nur viel zu nahe dran und bekommt voll das Fett wech.
Und wie gesagt, der sagt mir nur belegt oder nicht belegt. Ideal wäre aber, zu wissen, wie groß der "Schirm" ist. Die zweite Leitung die in den Verteilerkasten mit den Lichttaster geht ist übrigens für ne integrierte Heizung
Sailor


----------



## sailor (8 Juli 2010)

Muss übrigens immer meine Beiträge  ändern, eil meine Tastatur spinnt.
Ratet mal arum!


----------



## Perfektionist (8 Juli 2010)

Dreck bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig: ich muss weiter weg 

Ich hab zwar wenig Erfahrung mit verdreckten Ultraschallsensoren - die, die in meine Stoßstange eingebaut sind, lehren aber: eine gewisse Schicht tolerieren die. Und eventuell kann man die Dinger mit voller Absicht so positionieren, dass sie regelmäßig einen Spritzer von der Brühe abbekommen und dadurch sauber genug bleiben, um zu funktionieren.


----------



## Matze001 (8 Juli 2010)

Oder wenn du Druckluft hast die stündlich oder in einem passenden Intervall "abblasen"

MfG

Marcel


----------



## sailor (8 Juli 2010)

Druckluft haben ir schon probiert: enn die Anlage steht, dorrt der Mist an die Linse und dann ist es vorbei.


----------



## Deltal (8 Juli 2010)

Möchtest du denn auf den "Strahl" oder auf den "Schirm" abfragen?

Mal über ne Einweg-Laser-Lichtschranke nachgedacht?

Wie schnell muss du reagieren?


----------



## Metabastler (8 Juli 2010)

sailor schrieb:


> Druckluft haben ir schon probiert: enn die Anlage steht, dorrt der Mist an die Linse und dann ist es vorbei.



Sollte man per kontinuierlicher Druckluft dafür sorgen, dass nix an die Linse kommt?? Kenn ich so aus einer Schleiferei ... Gehäuse mit 20cm d20 Rohr..
Bei Euch sollte man das Rohr auch noch Heizen, damit der Schlamm nicht anfriert.

Dann mit 2-3m Abstand Laserentfernungssensor .


----------



## sailor (8 Juli 2010)

Danke an alle.
@Deltal: beides! Der Strahl soll so ausgeregelt werden, dass er möglichst genau dazwischen liegt oder stetig wechselt. Fragt mich nicht, warum. Das haben sich irgendelche Physikprofs ausgedacht.
Ich probiers jetzt mal mit nen Laserentfernungsmesser auf 2m.
Von Sick hab ich den Eindruck, dass die ganz schön arrogant sind.
Keyence kann nur bis 1m.
IFM hab ich jetzt angefragt. 
Servus und noch nen schönen Tag
Sailor


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juli 2010)

sailor schrieb:


> Von Sick hab ich den Eindruck, dass die ganz schön arrogant sind.


 
diesen Eindruck hast nicht nur du, bei uns sind Sie als Lieferant 
rausgeflogen. IFM ist ganz gut, hatten wir schon mal eingesetzt.


----------



## Deltal (8 Juli 2010)

Also wenns nicht umbedingt Analog sein muss würde ich das weiterhin mit Digitalen Komponenten versuchen.. durch die Spritzer wirste doch ehe keine schnelle Regelung einsetzen können?

Sonst würde ich mein Geld auch auf einen Ultraschall setzen..


----------

